# Convertible top stopped working



## Liz_01TT (Jul 18, 2017)

Hi everyone, I pulled into the driveway last week with my 01 TT roadster 1.8t, parked the car, put the top up, and shut it off. It sat in the driveway for 4 days without being used. The next time I got in it I unlatched the manual latch for the top, the warning light on the instrument cluster showing the top was unlatched came on as expected. I hit the switch to lower the top and absolutely nothing happened. I did a little research and found the 30A fuse for the top and for the hydraulic motor. Both fuses are fine. I read on another forum there is a relay or multiple relays on the motor/pump underneath the top. Do I get at these from the trunk? Or from behind the seats? Thanks!


----------



## mrjagdad (Jun 21, 2006)

Before you go digging for the motors and relays you might want to check a few 
other items.

Do your windows go all the way up?
Do the inside lights work ?
Does your gas cap still pop up?
Does your trunk release work?

If you answered "No" to these it could be the comfort control module and not
the relays or motors. 
If you answered "Yes" then check the relays. Info provided
J321
Convertible top hydraulic pump relay
behind driver's seat and bulkhead, below convertible top storage compartment
• mounted on side of convertible top hydraulic pump unit


----------



## Liz_01TT (Jul 18, 2017)

Thanks for the response! The windows, interior lights, gas cap, and trunk release all work fine so I'll try and find that relay.


----------



## Liz_01TT (Jul 18, 2017)

I'm stuck. I removed the driver's seat and the trim panel behind, no relays. From images I see on the internet that relay, J321, and another relay are directly mounted to the hydraulic pump. Can anyone confirm this? When I look in the trunk access I see the pump cover but can't see the pump or the relays. The pump cover is too big to go up through the top access hole. It can't be moved sideways because it is covering the pump which is bolted down. I would need to remove the pump somehow to remove the cover to get to the pump to find the relay. Check-mate?

example pic: https://picclick.co.uk/Audi-Tt-Mk1-...ible-Hydraulic-292099763388.html#&gid=1&pid=5


----------



## Liz_01TT (Jul 18, 2017)

I maybe should also mention that when I pulled out the trunk access panel for the hydraulic pump and the control module I found some previous owner had put a zip lock bag "sealed" with duct tape over the central locking / comfort control module. I see both terms a lot but they both pertain to locking and windows so the central locking module is the same as the comfort control module, correct?

Also I see a few bits of broken glass down below in this section. Is this what happens when a rear window breaks? Or is this an indication the car might have had door windows broken in previously, as in the car was broken into?


----------



## Liz_01TT (Jul 18, 2017)

Still no power convertible top. I cut away the cover over the hydraulic pump & motor enough to access the relays. Both relays test fine on the bench. Both relays receive the correct signal and click/switch when I use the convertible top switch which tells me the control module is working and getting all the right inputs from the latch, the top cover sensor, etc.

The two relays for the top have a pin #30 that is the direct connection to the electric motor that drives the pump. When I put 12 volts across these pins the motor works, pump works, and the top goes up or down, depending on the polarity of the power. Exactly as I would expect. My conclusion is the motor & pump & relays & control module & fuse & switch are all working. What else could it be?


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

Liz_01TT said:


> Still no power convertible top. I cut away the cover over the hydraulic pump & motor enough to access the relays. Both relays test fine on the bench. Both relays receive the correct signal and click/switch when I use the convertible top switch which tells me the control module is working and getting all the right inputs from the latch, the top cover sensor, etc.
> 
> The two relays for the top have a pin #30 that is the direct connection to the electric motor that drives the pump. When I put 12 volts across these pins the motor works, pump works, and the top goes up or down, depending on the polarity of the power. Exactly as I would expect. My conclusion is the motor & pump & relays & control module & fuse & switch are all working. What else could it be?


FWIW, there are owners that prefer a manual top as you can raise and lower it much faster. Just remove the hydraulic system all together and its quick to flip it up or down. The hydraulic top was an option, but all cars sent to the US had it included because we are all lazy Americans...


----------

